# Heinz 1890



## greenacres (Apr 4, 2016)

I was reading a recent post about a ketchup bottle. I was told this is one of the oldest Heinz ketchup. The person was looking for #122. I wasn't sure how old that #122 was. Could you explain the difference. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## greenacres (Apr 4, 2016)

greenacres said:


> I was reading a recent post about a ketchup bottle. I was told this is one of the oldest Heinz ketchup. The person was looking for #122. I wasn't sure how old that #122 was. Could you explain the difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


This also an early patent date. 





Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2016)

Yours is one of the earliest but not the earliest. Heinz started about 1870 and they used their own numbering system instead of marking with the design patents. That for instance would be THIS ONE. In general the earlier the number the older the patent but it doesn't seam to always be the case for some reason.
The latest list of the numbers and their uses, dates and other info is available for download on the BLM/SHA Historic Glass Bottle Identification & Information Website


* 
*


----------



## greenacres (Apr 5, 2016)

That you for your response. Why are the bottles so different? They both have an early date. Is one a pickle jar?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2016)

You didn't say much about the second one, just that it was an early date. What was the date, is it numbered and marked as Heinz with 122? I remember that post and said from what I know, it was for mustard. If that's the one, thanks for the picture.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?686639-Heinz-57-bottle-122
You have to remember that "57 varieties" just stuck, there have been hundreds more since then.
Patents could be made totally new, reapplied for or updated and so thousands of patent dates can last as long as the owner wants to keep filing and amending them.


----------



## greenacres (Apr 5, 2016)

The bottom bottle has a date of June 9 1891. Although the last two numbers are hard to read 18?? There seems to be a > more a triangle mark after the date.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 5, 2016)

it is one of the earliest , but there was  another  which had a round then wasted shape which my be older.


----------



## greenacres (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a lot stored in boxes will have to check.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

